# Farbe ersetzen als Script oder Batch...



## WEBSTER (4. Dezember 2006)

Salute,

ich habe ca. 100 Bilder von unterschiedlichen Buttons. Diese sind leider nicht transparent, sonder der Button liegt auf einem weißen Hintergrund. Ich möchte nun die Farbe weiß gegen einen anderen Farbton ersetzen und zwar in einem Batch. Ich möchte nämlich nicht 100 mal mit dem Zauberstab das Bild markieren und dann das ganze mit meinem eigentlichen Farbton füllen.

Aber wie ?

Bitte um Hilfe...

THX
WEBSTER


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2006)

Ne Action sollte sich schon irgendwie machen lassen.
Die ist dann die Basis für nen Batch.

1. Neue Action ( Record geht an )
2. Zauberstift-Selection mit ner Toleranz von etwa 40 auf ne Stelle klicken, 
wo immer Background sein wird.
3. Dann zB mit Hue/Saturation(STRG+U) und Colorize die Farbe anpassen.
4. Deselect
5. Action Stoppen

Und nun in File/Automate/Batch die Action auswählen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Wenn die zu setzende Farbe verbindlich sein muss, sollte ein Fill
anstatt Hue/Saturation auch gehen.


----------

